# northern bluetongue dry head scales



## louiechew (Jul 21, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what this is? It's appeared out of no where like he's scraped or burnt his head on something. It seems to not bother him at all but would love to know how to treat it or whether I leave it to the next shed cycle and see if it goes that way? Anyone know?


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks like possible rubbing?? I would probably figure out what it is but leave it for the next shed to sort out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## louiechew (Jul 25, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Looks like possible rubbing?? I would probably figure out what it is but leave it for the next shed to sort out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



thanks for that, ive been giving him baths and wiping it with luke warm water and paper towel... but will see how it goes...


----------



## Iguana (Jul 26, 2017)

Keep an eye on it, make sure it doesn't spread or become red/swollen/sore looking. 
I'd also be trying to keep it as dry as possible, so bacteria doesn't develop. It should clear up with a good shed, just looks like damage to the outer scale layer. 
But as kittycat17 said, it's a good idea to figure out what cause it so it doesn't happen again


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 26, 2017)

On a side note. It looks like he needs more food. The depressions on the sides of his tail and the flat top on the tail are a tell-tale sign of not enough food/him not eating enough. Try some good quality canned dog food. I use 'Natures Gift' 100g size, just make sure you buy the 'loaf style' as it is more solid than the 'fillets in gravy'.


----------

